
Brave browser to block fingerprinting with randomization - luord
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2020/03/11/brave-browser-to-block-web-fingerprinting-with-randomisation/
======
cyphar
It's a bit of a shame the article failed to mention the browser which started
implementing various fingerprint resistance techniques many years ago -- the
Tor Browser Bundle. Unlike Brave they don't randomise your fingerprint, they
make all of their user's fingerprints look the same. We'll have to see how
effective the randomisation technique is, but I'd be worried that statistical
analysis (even something a simple as averaging) would result in the real
fingerprint being uncovered.

